# Bahama shutters



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Finished up a set of bahama shutters for a client yesterday. Here is a pic of a couple unfinished. Treated wood for the construction.


----------



## PortHoleDiver (Sep 5, 2007)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great, congrats!


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice. I bet that was a ton of work.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Nice work.. Hard to find anyone who can/will make them anymore. Had to replace three of them here at the double-wide a few years back... The figure..1500..comes to mind..and I can't remember if that was each or for all three... but..."If Momma ain't happy...ain't nobody happy"..:rotfl:


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

They definately are not quick and easy to build. The labor is in the milling. i don't currently have a drum sander(looking if anyone it trying to sell one). So the milling process to a bit of time. Also material choice would warrant different prices.

For sure though the shutter cost would come from labor.

That being said The clients were so impressed with the two full size shutters that they want me to build 14 more!!!

luckily these will be more of an awning then an actual shutter so they will be much shorter.

Think I'm going to rig up my oscillating spindle/belt sander with a jig to be a thickness sander to get the louvers just right.

We'll see though.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Those sanders pop up on Houston Craig's list from time to time. I've been tempted but just don't have the room (or the need).


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Ya thats the catch the space and cost are prohibitive.


----------

